
Trump Jr suspended by Twitter: 'misleading and potentially harmful information' - aspenmayer
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/trump-jr-twitter-coronavirus-suspended-covid-hydroxychloroquine-a9641941.html
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Trump Jr suspended by Twitter for posting 'misleading and potentially harmful
information' about coronavirus

